# Fonctionnemment de Firefox différent sur Mac OS X



## CHECKY 8 (5 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis en triple boot Mac OS X/Seven/Ubuntu Lucid et j'utilise Firefox comme navigateur sur mes trois partitions.

Cependant sur la partition Mac OS X, Firefox ne fonctionne pas de la même façon que sur Seven et Lucid sur le point suivant :

-  sur Seven et Unbuntu Lucid, j'ouvre, par exemple,une première fenêtre  sur Deezer où j'écoute une musique. Tout en écoutant la musique de ce  site, et en restant sur cette page, je peux ouvrir d'autres pages sans  perdre la première - ou la page précédente - (je peux aussi réduire la  fenêtre de la première page et relancer Firefox pour lancer d'autres  pages, toujours sans perdre la première...)

- sur Mac Os X, rien  de tel et c'est assez agaçant : chaque lancement d'une nouvelle page me  fait perdre la première page ou la page précédente (et si je décide de  réduire la première page en relançant Firefox, Firefox rouvre sur cette  même première page et non sur une nouvelle comme c'est le cas sur  chacune de mes deux autres partitions...)

Je ne sais pas si j'ai  été assez clair mais ce qui est certain c'est qu'il y a cette différence  de fonctionnement très particulière sur Mac OS X.

Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne


----------



## edd72 (5 Avril 2011)

CHECKY 8 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si j'ai  été assez clair



Ben non, j'ai rien capté.

Tu parles de quoi exactement??? D'onglets?


----------



## CHECKY 8 (5 Avril 2011)

Oui, d'onglets.


----------



## gmaa (5 Avril 2011)

CHECKY 8 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> - sur Mac Os X, rien  de tel et c'est assez agaçant : chaque lancement d'une nouvelle page me  fait perdre la première page ou la page précédente (et si je décide de  réduire la première page en relançant Firefox, Firefox rouvre sur cette  même première page et non sur une nouvelle comme c'est le cas sur  chacune de mes deux autres partitions...)



Bonsoir,
Je ne sais pas mais...


----------



## CHECKY 8 (6 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Tout est coché chez moi aussi dans cette fenêtre mais ça ne change rien au souci.

Le souci c'est que l'ouverture d'un onglet ferme systématiquement le précédent.

Le souci c'est que sur Seven et sur Ubuntu je peux aussi relancer plusieurs fois Firefox sans perdre les fenêtres des précédentes ouvertures (simplement en les réduisant).

Sur Mac OS X, quand j'entends procéder de même, je relance toujours la fenêtre du même premier onglet déjà ouvert.

Je ne comprends pas cette différence de fonctionnement qui rend Firefox nettement moins souple sur Mac OS X que sur mes deux autres partitions dédiées à Seven et Ubuntu.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Avril 2011)

pas facile à comprendre ton problème

et puis je ne vois pas en quoi la souplesse de Mac OsX est concernée , que je sache FF n'est pas développé par Apple 

reprenons: 

peux tu ou pas ouvrir plusieurs onglets sous firefox ? 

(quel firefox ? quel Mac Os ?  )

parce que la navigation par onglet est tout à fait la même, me semble t il,  que sous windows ! et fonctionne très bien

je pencherais plutot pour un soucis d'install de FF ! 

as tu installé des modules complémentaires ? si oui, lesquels ?


edit: 

j'ai peut être un semblant d'expliquation: quand tu parles de "fermer" et de "relancer" firefox, comment t'y prends tu ? et surtout pourquoi "fermer et relancer pour ouvrir d'autes pages" ??? je ne comprends pas ce mode de fonctionnement 

si tu "fermes" firefox (pastille rouge en haut à gauche), oui effectivement, les onglets ouverts sont également fermés ! appuies plutôt sur la pastille orange pour réduire FF dans le dock


----------



## CHECKY 8 (7 Avril 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> pas facile à comprendre ton problème



J'utilise Firefox sur mes trois systèmes d'exploitation et il est clair que - sur le point précis qui est l'objet de ce topic- Firefox ne fonctionne pas de la même manière sur Mac OS X, en gardant toutes les préférences cochées par défaut à l'installation. 



> et puis je ne vois pas en quoi la souplesse de Mac OsX est concernée , que je sache FF n'est pas développé par Apple


Certes. Mais ce n'est de ma part qu'un simple constat sans jugement de valeur. J'ai l'esprit ouvert et j'utilise les trois grands systèmes d'exploitation de référence avec plaisir et sans discrimination.



> reprenons:
> 
> peux tu ou pas ouvrir plusieurs onglets sous firefox ?


Oui, pas de problème de ce côté-là.



> (quel firefox ? quel Mac Os ?  )


Je suis sur la version 3.6.16 de Firefox sur les trois partitions.

Mac OS X Tiger.10.6.7




> je pencherais plutot pour un soucis d'install de FF !


Je ne me suis pas penché sur la question mais, à part ce souci que j'ai apparemment du mal à faire comprendre, Firefox fonctionne normalement sur mac OS X.




> as tu installé des modules complémentaires ? si oui, lesquels ?


- Default Plugin
- Flip 4 Mac Windows Media Plugin
- Google Earth plugin
- Java Embedding Plugin
- Iphotocast 7.0
- Quicktime plugin
- Sharepoint Browser Plug in
- Shockwave Flash
- Silverlight Plug in 





> edit:
> 
> j'ai peut être un semblant d'expliquation: quand tu parles de "fermer" et de "relancer" firefox, comment t'y prends tu ? et surtout pourquoi "fermer et relancer pour ouvrir d'autes pages" ??? je ne comprends pas ce mode de fonctionnement
> 
> si tu "fermes" firefox (pastille rouge en haut à gauche), oui effectivement, les onglets ouverts sont également fermés ! appuies plutôt sur la pastille orange pour réduire FF dans le dock


Que ce soit sur Mac Os X, Seven ou Ubuntu, je peux procéder de trois façons :

1) J'ouvre une nouvelle page en choisissant un nouveau lien dans mes favoris : sur Mac OS X, la nouvelle page ferme aussitôt la précédente. Pas sur Seven ni sur Ubuntu qui la garde ouverte.

2) Je réduis la page ouverte (bouton orange sur Mac OS X)et je relance un nouveau lien avec Firefox : sur Mac OS X, c'est la même page précedente qui revient. Sur Seven et sur Ubuntu, la page du nouveau lien se lance en gardant la page précédente réduite.

3) Il m'arrive aussi de relancer Firefox en cliquant en haut à gauche dans la barre d'outils sur la petite maison : là aussi, sur Mac OS X la page précédente ouverte est aussitôt fermée alors que sur Seven et sur Ubuntu, la page précédente ouverte est gardée.

Merci de toute façon pour l'attention que tu accordes pour à mon souci. 

Cordialement

Edit : Pensant que le souci venait prioritairement de Firefox, j'ai d'abord posté sur le forum de Firefox avant que de poster sur celui-ci : sur le forum de Firefox je n'ai obtenu aucune réponse et je n'en obtiendrai vraisemblablement pas puisque de nombreux autres topics lui sont passés devant depuis   et que le mien ne semble avoir suscité aucune réaction  = http://www.geckozone.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=92442


----------



## gmaa (7 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Mac OS X *Tiger.10.6.7*????

Snow Léopard 10.6.7 sans doute...

J'en suis à *Firefox 4.0*.

Comme à chaque fois les extensions ne sont pas immédiatement disponibles...

Fuite en avant, certes mais...

Si tu peux faire cette mise à jour pour voir.
Une sauvegarde Time Machine te permettrait de "régresser" si vraiment c'est vitale.


----------



## CHECKY 8 (7 Avril 2011)

gmaa a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mac OS X *Tiger.10.6.7*????
> 
> ...


----------



## gmaa (7 Avril 2011)

CHECKY 8 a dit:


> gmaa a dit:
> 
> 
> > Bonjour,
> ...


----------



## Arlequin (7 Avril 2011)

hello

ce n'est peut être pas un soucis

mais une confusion de terme

page vs onglet vs fenêtre

tu dis que tu peux ouvrir plusieurs onglets puis que quand tu en ouvre un FF ferme le précédent

là je ne te suis pas 

mais je ne suis peut être pas bien éveillé :rateau:

à la limite, ne serait ce pas plus simple d"illustrer cela en vidéo ? (capture d'écran avec quicktime par ex.)



edit

je pense comprendre où tu veux en venir

(oublions le terme de "page" qui n'apparait pas dans la nomenclature de FF  )

lorsque tu es dans un onglet, disons ici sur MacG 

comportement du navigateur : 

- clic sur un lien "interne" (renvoyant toujours au site MacG donc) > l'onglet reste le même
- clic sur un lien externe (par exemple une signature d'un membre, un siter partenaire, une pub, ...) > un nouvel onglet est ouvert, le précédent reste ouvert
- clic sur un "marque page" > l'onglet reste le même


voilà comment cela se comporte chez moi sur SL/FF4 ainsi que sous Safari 5

Sous FF 3,6 / XP SP3 >>> comportement identique ! 

à ceci près que chaque appui sur le raccourci de firefox a pour effet d'ouvrir à chaque fois une nouvelle fenêtre ! 
alors que sur MacOs, c'est la fenêtre "active " qui est appelée à passer à l'avant plan


*En conclusion*

pour ouvrir un lien dans une nouvelle fenêtre ou un nouvel onglet, il faut passer par le clic droit ou ctrl clic et choisir l'option désirée
(à moins qu'il s'agisse d'un lien "externe" auquel cas cela doit se faire automatiquement, comme expliqué plus haut)

suis je clair ?

et si c'est ce comportement "normal" qui te gêne, il faudra je pense te tourner vers des plugins permettant de gérer autrement les onglets, genre ça (que je ne connais pas)


----------



## CHECKY 8 (7 Avril 2011)

gmaa a dit:


> Autre essai :
> Virer
> *org.mozilla.firefox.plist*
> et org.mozilla.crashreporter.plist (s'il y est)
> ...



J'ai vérifié : je ne les ai pas dans Préférences.

Merci quand même.

@ Arlequin :

              1) Dans mes favoris, je lance le site de Deezer et je commence à écouter un morceau.

  Sur Mac OS X, si je lance un nouveau lien dans mes favoris (par exemple le forum Mac Generation), dans la barre des onglets l&#8217;onglet du forum Mac Génération se lance à la place de Deezer qui disparaît (et la chanson que j&#8217;écoutais est donc coupée).

  Bien sûr, je peux toujours revenir à la page précédente de Deezer (ex : clic droit souris) mais il me faudra reprendre la chanson du site de Deezer à zéro.

  Rien de tel sur Seven et sur Ubuntu : je lance Deezer, je commence à écouter une chanson, puis dans mes favoris, je lance le forum Mac Génération :  dans la barre d&#8217;onglets, son onglet s&#8217;ajoute alors à celui de Deezer sans reléguer Deezer en page précédente. Je peux continuer à écouter Deezer tout en surfant sur d&#8217;autres sites.

  Je peux aussi lancer d&#8217;autres liens de mes favoris qui s&#8217;ajoutent les uns à la suite des autres dans la barre des onglets.

  2) Par contre, j&#8217;observe sur  chacune de mes trois partitions qu&#8217;un lien donné dans une même page ouvre un nouvel onglet sans couper le précédent : ex = http://forums.macg.co/5190527-post5.html
  Là ça marche sur Firefox de Mac Os X comme j&#8217;aimerais que ça marche dans le point 1 ci-dessus, (ce qui n&#8217;est malheureusement pas le cas.)

  3) Il m&#8217;arrive aussi quand je suis un peu énervé ou pressé (mais là c&#8217;est une mauvaise habitude perso) de réduire une page ouverte de Firefox puis de relancer Firefox sur sa page de démarrage : sur Mac OS X, quand je fais cela, c&#8217;est  la page ouverte précédente (que j&#8217;avais initialement réduite) qui se réouvre et non la page d&#8217;accueil de Firefox que j&#8217;avais lancée.

  Sur Seven et sur Ubuntu, j&#8217;ai toujours la page précédente réduite qui fonctionne (ex : une musique sur Deezer) et une nouvelle page d&#8217;accueil de Firefox  s&#8217;ouvre sans couper la précédente et en s&#8217;additionnant donc à elle.

Pour en revenir à ce que tu disais et y répondre avec précision :






> je pense comprendre où tu veux en venir
> 
> (oublions le terme de "page" qui n'apparait pas dans la nomenclature de FF  )
> 
> ...



Oui.

-





> clic sur un lien externe (par exemple une signature d'un  membre, un siter partenaire, une pub, ...) > un nouvel onglet est  ouvert, le précédent reste ouvert


Oui ou non sur Mac Os X : cela dépend des sites. Oui sur Seven et sur Ubuntu, systématiquement.



> - clic sur un "marque page" > l'onglet reste le même


Non sur Mac Os X. Oui sur Seven et sur Ubuntu, systématiquement.


----------



## gmaa (8 Avril 2011)

a dit:
			
		

> Citation:
> Envoyé par gmaa
> 
> 
> ...



__________


Sous *Mac OS 10.6.7* & *Firefox 4.0* voici ce que je trouve dans les préférences (Preferences).
Que tu ne le trouves pas m'étonne!


----------



## CHECKY 8 (8 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Dans "Préférences", je n'ai aucun dossier relatif à Mozilla. 

Seulement, un fichier intitulé "org-mozilla-crashre-porter-plist."


----------



## Arlequin (8 Avril 2011)

je viens de tester FF4 sous seven

et le comportement est exactement le même que celui que j'ai sous MacOs ou XP !!!

soit: 

1)reprenons l'exemple de MacG, tant que les liens cliquables renvoient à des pages internes à MacG, c'est l'onglet actif qui "travaille" . Par ailleurs, je viens de tester d'autres sites, et c'est pareil ! 

2) dès que je clique sur une pub ou un lien externe, un nouvel onglet est créé, l'ancien est conservé

3) les marque pages n'ouvrent PAS de nouvel onglet


alors soit nous ne sommes pas du tout sur la même longueur d'ondes (ce qui est possible et dit sans animosité aucune  ) soit y'a un soucis sur ton seven et linux

ne me fais pas tester linux, ai pas trop envie 

par contre si un autre linuxien pouvait tester la chose se serait sympa


edit

et comme une chtite vidéo est plus éloquente qu'un long discours, voici ce que ça donne (en espérant que la qualité soit suffisante pour y voir qqchose  )

[YOUTUBE]V2XGoBU7xhM[/YOUTUBE]

alors, maintenant, dis moi si tu obtiens le même comportement ou pas ! 

et pis on avisera


----------



## CHECKY 8 (9 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

  1) Erreur de ma part sur un point et je m&#8217;en excuse : je viens de vérifier le comportement de Firefox sur mes trois partitions.

  Effectivement : les marques pages n&#8217;ouvrent pas de nouvel onglet, que ce soit sur Mac Os X, Seven ou Ubuntu.

   Nous sommes bien d&#8217;accord. Sauf, si comme tu le dis , à partir d&#8217;une page on clique par exemple sur une pub ou un lien externe.

  Avec du recul, j&#8217;en déduis que ma confusion s&#8217;explique pour deux raisons :

  -       j&#8217;ai confondu l&#8217;ouverture d&#8217;un nouvel onglet dans les deux cas évoqués ci-dessus.


  -       j&#8217;ai peut-être bien pris un désir pour une réalité : parce que ce serait chouette que chaque clic sur un marque-page ouvre automatiquement un nouvel onglet sans que nous ayons manuellement à le faire manuellement, non ?



  2) Par contre, et là je maintiens mon constat que je viens de revérifier sur mes trois partitions : quand je réduis la page ouverte d&#8217;un onglet de Firefox  et que je relance Firefox , dans Mac OS X c&#8217;est la même page qui remonte à l&#8217;écran.

  Dans Seven et dans Ubuntu, une nouvelle page d&#8217;accueil vierge se lance et à chaque réduction et à chaque nouveau lancement de Firefox, les icônes de Firefox s&#8217;inscrivent successivement dans la barre inférieure des tâches (en bas à gauche de l&#8217;écran), légèrement superposées les unes aux autres : on peut alors relancer telle ou telle autre page au choix et j&#8217;aime bien cette possibilité.

  Encore désolé d&#8217;avoir induit en erreur sur le premier point et merci pour l&#8217;attention que vous m&#8217;avez accordée et votre patience 


  Bon week-end


----------



## Arlequin (9 Avril 2011)

CHECKY 8 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 1) Erreur de ma part sur un point et je men excuse : je viens de vérifier le comportement de Firefox sur mes trois partitions.
> 
> Effectivement : les marques pages nouvrent pas de nouvel onglet, que ce soit sur Mac Os X, Seven ou Ubuntu.



ouf ! je commençais à m'inquiéter 



CHECKY 8 a dit:


> Nous sommes bien daccord. Sauf, si comme tu le dis , à partir dune page on clique par exemple sur une pub ou un lien externe.



exactement




CHECKY 8 a dit:


> ... ce serait chouette que chaque clic sur un marque-page ouvre automatiquement un nouvel onglet sans que nous ayons manuellement à le faire manuellement, non ?



oui je trouve aussi

voir du coté des plugin  sait on jamais



CHECKY 8 a dit:


> Par contre, et là je maintiens mon constat que je viens de revérifier sur mes trois partitions : quand je réduis la page ouverte dun onglet de Firefox  et que je relance Firefox , dans Mac OS X cest la même page qui remonte à lécran.
> 
> Dans Seven et dans Ubuntu, une nouvelle page daccueil vierge se lance et à chaque réduction et à chaque nouveau lancement de Firefox, les icônes de Firefox sinscrivent successivement dans la barre inférieure des tâches (en bas à gauche de lécran), légèrement superposées les unes aux autres : on peut alors relancer telle ou telle autre page au choix et jaime bien cette possibilité.



exact




CHECKY 8 a dit:


> Encore désolé davoir induit en erreur sur le premier point et merci pour lattention que vous mavez accordée et votre patience



y'a pas de mal 

Bon we itou


----------



## Jacques L (9 Avril 2011)

Sur Firefox 3.6.16, si je clique sur le lien interne à un site comme MacG ou sur un site externe ça se comporte comme indiqué plus haut, ce qui fait que j'ai pris l'habitude de systématiquement utiliser le raccourci Cde-T ou pomme-T pour ouvrir un nouvel onglet et pareil avec Cde-N pour une nouvelle fenêtre, aussi depuis longtemps je ne pose plus de question pour savoir si deezer va continuer à jouer le morceau commencé ou non.
Je ne sais pas si sur Umbuktu ou Seven c'est différent, je ne peux parler que d'OSX


----------



## Arlequin (29 Avril 2011)

staghind a dit:


> Chaque fois qu'une description de la modification, il ya toujours beaucoup à parlerdans le monde entier. Ils ne sont pas exemptés. Une déclaration est habituellement: "je dois changer presque immédiatement versions, donc ne comptez pas sur moi à ce jour continuent d'attaquer ...



hein


----------



## edd72 (29 Avril 2011)

CHECKY 8 a dit:


> 3) Il marrive aussi quand je suis un peu énervé ou pressé (mais là cest une mauvaise habitude perso) de réduire une page ouverte de Firefox puis de relancer Firefox sur sa page de démarrage : sur Mac OS X, quand je fais cela, cest  la page ouverte précédente (que javais initialement réduite) qui se réouvre et non la page daccueil de Firefox que javais lancée.



Rappel, on parle de fenêtre et pas de page ici, si tu n'emploies pas les bons termes, on ne va pas te comprendre. Fais-tu la différence entre une page (web) et une fenetre?

Pour ce que tu décrit c'est le fonctionnement normal d'OSX pour n'importe quel logiciel. Si le logiciel est réduit ou caché (cmd-h), le fait de cliquer sur son icone dans le Dock le fait réapparaitre. Si tu veux une nouvelle fenetre, tu fais un click-droit sur l'icone dans le Dock et "nouvelle fenetre". La navigation par onglet dans les navigateurs modernes sert justement à ne pas avoir des fenetres de navigation partout sur l'écran (à la manière d'Internet Explorer, il y a 10 ans...).


----------

